# How do i get gold off china?



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2009)

what is the best method for recovering gold off of china. i found this nice piece at a thrift store.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2009)

check collector value first, there just is not much(read tiny amount) of gold on them. If you can get 5 or 10 bucks for each you will be way ahead to sell them and buy some gold.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah, this plate is only worth 5 bucks on ebay. im just adding it to the mountain of other stuff i have with gold on it that im going start recovering after another month or so of collecting.


----------



## butcher (Dec 29, 2009)

HCl/Bleach


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 29, 2009)

Experience here, sell it for the 5 bucks. You will loose on the gold recovery, the plating is so thin it will wash right off with the hcl/bleach.

Jim


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 19, 2010)

James is correct there is only maybe $0.50 us on a plate like that.


----------



## gmiller (Jan 19, 2010)

The gold will come right off in HCL/CL or AR but if the plate isn't chipped or broken, sell it!! You'll be way ahead, I only process broken china/glass ware, the rest I sell.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 19, 2010)

Figure about 5 cents worth of gold per square inch.


----------



## Irons (Jan 19, 2010)

Sell the Chinese bars of Gold plated Tungsten.


----------

